# 8 rings....



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Some pics of my BNR34 and my brother's R33, which has recently been lowered and adorned with a set of 18 inch alloys.... 

He plans on getting an R33 GTR sometime in 2007  

And I plan on getting mine lowered down from it's current ride height (somewhere in the stratosphere) and transformed with a set of 19's...  









































































thanks for looking...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

great pics. The Skylines are looking great on this empty car park. The GTS has a stunning classy look and great wheels. . . .fine exemple of less tuning ,looks the best


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Gotta be happy with those trademark lamps. Nice stuff, Dave.

Cya O!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's and great cars.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Both stunning. The GTS is in lovely condition, which is great to see (ones I see around here often have mud splattered over them).


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice shots Dave.

We really should meet round your neck of the woods for a nice Sunday drive!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The GTS has a real old skool feel. It is a very nice example.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

dave the cars look great
your brothers gts is awesome, stands so well

top pics
lee


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Top cars, top pics  
Great work Dave


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great picture. I particularly like this one:
Very moody  :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys 

My brother (and I) are well pleased with the way his GTS turned out. It was all done on a budget via UpGarage: a set of 18's with tyres, plus RSR springs fitted and all for 130,000 yen. (650 pounds or thereabouts)


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic!

This is the best picture I've seen in ages.










They look like they're on a date


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Very classy! 
The two firsts pics are the best (without the Orange sign on the second). 
Thanks for your pics.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, that GTS is in excellent condition, i'm thinking of a GTS as a second car.. those pics have made me want one all the more.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Classy photo's... both cars look 'so right'...

Nice:smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Why do skylines always look nicer in Japan???? hmmmmmm 

bobby


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*a few more...*

*mental note to oneself: gotta stop taking pictures of skylines* :runaway: 















































I leave you to guess which one was winning....


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Demon Dave said:


> *mental note to oneself: gotta stop taking pictures of skylines*


Hmm... Parker Lewis... interesting.opcorn:
The lasts pics are great, those places looked already good with only your car, but with both yours and your bro's :thumbsup:.
The most interesting place is the corner in the first pic.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

We have to have a meet down your way Dave.....
Cars and pics look sweet :bowdown1:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really awesome locations


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Those Alloys on the GTS are stunning - Do you know what they are?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> *mental note to oneself: gotta stop taking pictures of skylines* :runaway:


No way ! Not with pictures as nice as those ! Fantastic locations too.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Sean said:


> Those Alloys on the GTS are stunning - Do you know what they are?


Hi Sean. My brother picked them up used from a place called UpGarage (they sell used parts) and unfortunately I can't recall the wheel makers name right now.  The specs are 18x8.5 +33 front and 18x9.5 +33 rear (running 225 width tyres at the rear to avoid catching the arches.)

we do have some good locations out here....I guess it's not everywhere you can park in the middle of a bridge for 20 minutes without fear of holding up traffic


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Demon Dave said:


> Hi Sean. My brother picked them up used from a place called UpGarage (they sell used parts) and unfortunately I can't recall the wheel makers name right now.  The specs are 18x8.5 +33 front and 18x9.5 +33 rear (running 225 width tyres at the rear to avoid catching the arches.)
> 
> we do have some good locations out here....I guess it's not everywhere you can park in the middle of a bridge for 20 minutes without fear of holding up traffic


I'm looking for something like that for my 33 GTR. Is the GTS lowered because they fill the arches perfectly?

The one place I want to visit before my time is up is Japan. The culture, history, architecture and scenery fascinate me. Everytime I see pictures such as yours or Tomosangs for example, the urge gets stronger.....Ah well one day - (When I've stopped spending on my GTR )


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . .give us more from the holy land:clap:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

His car is lowered using RSR Ti 2000 springs front and rear. wheels do not catch the outer arches, even when hitting a bump, but they do catch the inner plastic lining (very occassionally) and the front driver's side rubs against the plastic lining on full lock....

small price to pay for the looks


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

This is great, I needed some new wallpapers 

Keep up the good work m8, The cars look fantastic  As do the locations.

Mark.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave if we all do come down to Yamanashi what is it we can do there in 1 day, say we arrive at 9-10 am? Are the nice mountain roads pestered with jijis driving at 32.3 km/h on sightseeing tours or are they free? 

I'm there. Just mention the time and place. (oh ...better wait until the weather chills out a tad bit....could do it in mid-late Sept)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

roads are obviously clearer during weekdays when very few people are out in the mountains. Aside from mountain road driving, and the types of scenery (lakes etc) you've seen in my pictures, there's not a whole lot of interesting places (in terms of car life) out here. It is, afterall, the sticks! 

Thats said, I know some of you Tokyoites have yet to check out the Skyline museum just north of Suwa, so perhaps a trip out here could be combined with that? Additionally there is SLY, which on occassion has some worthwhile drift and race events - mainly enthusiasts racing, so plenty of mishaps and action. 

There is a yearly car event held at the airstrip not 5 minutes drive from my place. Last year they had drag racing with Ferrari's and Lambo's amongst other things. How's about that? Last year it was held on the 25th of September. I can make a thread in the Japan events section nearer the time.

If you're after a bit of scenery, some temples and some clear and uncongested roads, then Yamanashi should make an interesting day trip.

Summer is probably not the best of times to come, aside from the heat many farmers are busy working in the fields at the moment and they have a tendancy to leave their kei trucks parked _right in the middle_ of the road....


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

a few pics of last years event. I missed most of the action (arriving late) but you get the idea.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Mainly up for driving on nice mountain roads, see some sights like temples, lakes and what ever there is, but honestly not up for car-related events. I see way too many car-related things as it is Although Skyline museum could be good. See what the other chaps say


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Hehe...I guess in your line of work, going to car shows on your day off is not something that's a priority!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Mainly up for driving on nice mountain roads, see some sights like temples, lakes and what ever there is, but honestly not up for car-related events. I see way too many car-related things as it is Although Skyline museum could be good. See what the other chaps say


. . . .if you guys want to come over Aichi-ken,we can make a trip to Fukui-ken-ocean side. . .I have a boat over there, with Water-jets:clap: . . . nice trip to drive and enjoy BBQ on the beach . . . but first let's meet in November in Tokyo . . .sadly I can't spend the summer in Japan.:bawling:


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

man.... those are some wicked pix!! i think i have pix of your bayside r34 when it was by its self at those locations!


----------

